# Godamn car got broken into



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

This is the second time one of my cars has gotten broken into and i live in the nicest neighborhood in the area...gdamn. I heard my alarm going off so i grabbed my bat and chased the fukcer off. He didn't get anything! I almost got on my bike and chased him down but i decided not to. Anyway godamn im pissed. I was gonna say im gonna buy a shotgun now, but thats kinda irresponsible although it is how i feel. Coulda shot the fukcer atleast


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

are you talking the car in your avatar?..man id be pissed too..if its the 2nd time this guy may be watching you..must be from the neighborhood..


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

yea its my Evo. Last time it was a jeep cherokee though. Weird thing was my ipod was on my seat .. radar detector was there...face place on the floor...he took nothing...but maybe thats cause i turned the light on back there  definately getting motion sensors now


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Not trying to be a dick...but you could also try not leaving your i-pod and face plate in your car...especially on your seat...







cmon man...That could help from them being stolen at least.


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

i would have chased him down, beat him down, and took him to the police station


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Not trying to be a dick...but you could also try not leaving your i-pod and face plate in your car...especially on your seat...:laugh: cmon man...That could help from them being stolen at least.
> [snapback]1104938[/snapback]​


agreed. You are just asking for it.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

instead of the shotgun you could try a paintball gun, and if your really mad at them, freeeze the paintballs


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Thats Sucks. My Truck got egged a few days ago, and I was Pissed off. They BROKE your window, id be furious!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

TC3modena said:


> instead of the shotgun you could try a paintball gun, and if your really mad at them, freeeze the paintballs
> [snapback]1104949[/snapback]​


That will stop 'em.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

TC3modena said:


> instead of the shotgun you could try a paintball gun, and if your really mad at them, freeeze the paintballs
> [snapback]1104949[/snapback]​


i fooken agree with the frozen painball hell yeah!!


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

or a pellet rifle with one of those red dot lights..lol


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

screw that hurt them bad, get a big steel logging chain, and beat them over the head with it


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

I'd have beaten him for a while. Same thing happened with my parents car last year at halloween. Unluckily for them i was home, turned out to be 2 grade 8's from one of the junior high schools around. they ran for about 30 seconds b4 i got them, i knocked one of the guys tooth out, he he.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

use the paintball gun or bb gun and shoot them in the legs so they cant out run you, once you catch up to them, now you can have some fun.... also what about that lowjack, GPS shyt incase it does get stolen


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

TC3modena said:


> use the paintball gun or bb gun and shoot them in the legs so they cant out run you, once you catch up to them, now you can have some fun.... also what about that lowjack, GPS shyt incase it does get stolen
> [snapback]1104961[/snapback]​


How the hell is a paintball or bb gun gonna slow the guy down?

Even then, what if that guy has a gone, or can whoop your ass.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> TC3modena said:
> 
> 
> > use the paintball gun or bb gun and shoot them in the legs so they cant out run you, once you catch up to them, now you can have some fun.... also what about that lowjack, GPS shyt incase it does get stolen
> ...


i was trying to find an alternitive for using the shotgun, soo your telling me if your running, and im behind you and start shooting you with paintballs and bbs and pellets, that wont slow you down, or cause you to stumble enough for me to catch up to you :rasp:


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

ive got an air rifle, baseball bat, and drywall saw within arms reach of where i sleep. first thing i reach for is the bat, then i tuck the drywall saw in wherever i can. its like the @home version of rambo,lol.

i reckon a baseball bat to the clavicle would put the guy out of service long enough to beat him around.

i remember one of my buddies had just stepped out his front door to drive to work, and there was a crackhead, breaking into his car in broad daylight. the crackhead was so messed up that he didnt hear or see my buddy come up. WHAM-to the back of the head...then an unconcsious crackhead on the street,lol


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

TC3modena said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > TC3modena said:
> ...


No, cuz I am a machine.

Oh yeah, like I said before in another post, Grab the chainsaw. He would have to be a crazy f*cker to come back if some guy is chasing you with a chainsaw. Keep it under your bed too, incase someone breaks in. Some one breaks in your house, it is silent, the whole neighborhood wakes up to "NYAAAANAAAANANANAAAA!!!!" Then start screaming at the top of your lungs and chase him down.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> TC3modena said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


hahahahaha :laugh: , and you have to have one of those michael meyers hockey masks on too


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

clintard_leonard said:


> i would have chased him down, beat him down, and took him to the police station
> [snapback]1104942[/snapback]​


Yea right , Your too fat , you'd fock around and have an asthma attack ...

~Susp3nc3~
Buy a Gun , or a nice shotgun ...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i say f-it they can steal my ish i have insurance, better then running out side and getting shot..

and to the statement that you car got broken into tin th enicest part of town, DUH you think a robber wants to break in to a poor persons car? esp when you have a evo which is like having a big sign that says steal me and your a stupid dip sh*t and leave your ipod on the seat.. i have my car broken into it sucks but i dont feel bad for you..


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

connect your car's powersupply to the handle when the alarm is armed...next time that asshole tries to break in, he gets a couple of hundred amperes through him...then you can have Kentucky Fried Burglar.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

that SUCKS man i had my car keyed on the driver side from the fender back to the read 1/4 panel and the hood keyed and the rear window smashed in. thats what made me get the alarm it happened at work a good area too so i was suprised it happpened. my fathers car got keyed on devils night once in the driveway the alarm went off and being that it was devils night i had a BB gun and paint ball gun loaded and ready to go so i was firing both at the kid running away called the cops and said look for the kid with yellow/green/ and red paint all over him. what a way to give an ID to the cops.

hope all works out for ya man. consider one of those 2way alarm remotes that alert your pager once some 1 comes to close the pager works 1/4 mile away from the car


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> clintard_leonard said:
> 
> 
> > i would have chased him down, beat him down, and took him to the police station
> ...


suck a fart out of my ass biatch, i bet you i would stomp your ass for sure


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I had my window smashed and my WHOLE SYSTEM stolen about 2 years ago... IT REALLY SUCKS!!

I didn't have much it was a headunit, amp, and 12" sub but the head was brand new









At least the bastard didn't get any of your stuff


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ok your Fatness .......What are ya about 5' 1 on a good day ? Dont you have a Bag of Chips to dismantle or something ? Or maybe Get P-Kings dick out of your mouth ? Tell me Down where you are , still putting your boots on the sheep Backward at night to play ? The only one you should be stomping out is the guy who sold you that hat .


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Man it sucks to hear what happened to your car. your best bet is to get all the extra stuff in your car insuraned. Why would any of you guys risk getting shot over stuff you can replace? I had my sound system stolen before, lost $3000 but it could have been worse. In Cali, if any of you guys shot or hurt someone who is stealing your stuff on the public street, you can be charged with assult.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> ok your Fatness .......What are ya about 5' 1 on a good day ? Dont you have a Bag of Chips to dismantle or something ? Or maybe Get P-Kings dick out of your mouth ? Tell me Down where you are , still putting your boots on the sheep Backward at night to play ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry clintard_leonard but that was to funny


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

yeah well f*ck you all, and f*ck this site

id stomp your ass anyday, but im done talking sh*t to some fagget on the internet. Your such a man let me tell ya.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> yeah well f*ck you all, and f*ck this site


Thats not nice to say about our members and the Site .


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

no thank you, i love it when **** talk sh*t on the internet like they are cool guys. makes me laugh


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Ladies Cant we all just get along. ..


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

aaaaw look at her pet the animals, she can pet my animal anytime


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> clintard_leonard said:
> 
> 
> > i would have chased him down, beat him down, and took him to the police station
> ...


He ain't no Biggie fool.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

CL You Dumb truck , she is feeding the animals not Petting them. By the way when is the last time you did she your Schlong, with that big ass beer gut you got , I mean can you even breath properly?

I should go on a DONT FEED CLINTON LEONARD CAMPAIGN ....


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

im not looking to fight over a forum with some douschbag, i just want to squeeze them tits

nice i must say


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

clintard_leonard said:


> no thank you, i love it when **** talk sh*t on the internet like they are cool guys. makes me laugh
> [snapback]1105290[/snapback]​


You're an idiot. I don't know why anyone would unban you.

I believe we have a Josh Jr. Angry, fat, somewhat psychotic...


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

crazyklown89 said:


> clintard_leonard said:
> 
> 
> > no thank you, i love it when **** talk sh*t on the internet like they are cool guys. makes me laugh
> ...


whatever you want to say


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

clintard_leonard said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > clintard_leonard said:
> ...


I'm done.







But please can you tell me what you think of me?? Cause afterwards I'm gonna go throw a hissy fit, get myself banned, and f*ck a tub of ice cream on my mom's couch.


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> CL You Dumb truck , she is feeding the animals not Petting them Fatty , By the way when is the last time you did she your Schlong, with that big ass beer gut you got , I mean can you even breath properly?
> 
> I should go on a DONT FEED CLINTON LEONARD CAMPAIGN ....
> [snapback]1105320[/snapback]​


ok well she can FEED ON my animal anytime, sure shed love it down her throat


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

personally i could care less if i get banned from this site, it dosnt matter to me either way. ive had my fill with you faggets and your stupid remarks, so suck a fart out of my ass


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

clintard_leonard said:


> personally i could care less if i get banned from this site, it dosnt matter to me either way. ive had my fill with you faggets and your stupid remarks, so suck a fart out of my ass
> [snapback]1105331[/snapback]​


If only I wasn't afraid your enormous ass would swallow me whole.


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

eat sh*t and die


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

clintard_leonard said:


> eat sh*t and die
> [snapback]1105334[/snapback]​


Go eat some more chicken wings and die of obesity before you're 25.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> clintard_leonard said:
> 
> 
> > eat sh*t and die
> ...


Dont forget the Ranch ...


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

nothing worse than some punk ass bitch talking sh*t behind his computer screen


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

clintard_leonard said:


> nothing worse than some punk ass bitch talking sh*t behind his computer screen
> [snapback]1105340[/snapback]​


Exactly. What the f*ck are you gonna do?? Brag how you can "stomp my ass" behind your computer screen? Hypocrite c*nt.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > clintard_leonard said:
> ...


Flavor doesn't matter to him. He tends to just inhale it and hope it goes down the right tube.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

clintard_leonard said:


> nothing worse than some punk ass bitch talking sh*t behind his computer screen
> [snapback]1105340[/snapback]​


I thought you said that there was nothing worse than having a wrapper on a snack ....







Can't get to it fast enough huh CL ?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> clintard_leonard said:
> 
> 
> > nothing worse than some punk ass bitch talking sh*t behind his computer screen
> ...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Dont trip, potatoe chips... He's Banned.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

that kids an idiot, last time he got banned he was begging like a little bitch to be let back because he was having problems with his tank.. its been less then a month i think and hes flipped again..


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

this thread was very funny.

btw, who was that chick in the picture?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> btw, who was that chick in the picture


Thats Jenn..


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> CL You Dumb truck , she is feeding the animals not Petting them. By the way when is the last time you did she your Schlong, with that big ass beer gut you got , I mean can you even breath properly?
> 
> *I should go on a DONT FEED CLINTON LEONARD CAMPAIGN ....*
> [snapback]1105320[/snapback]​


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

this is getting out of hand..lets chill guys..


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> > btw, who was that chick in the picture
> 
> 
> Thats Jenn..
> [snapback]1105426[/snapback]​


 lol, who´s Jenn?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i dont mind the clintard leonard guy. i mean, hes good enough...but he flips out for no reason.

he needs to come and spend an afternoon toking with Puff, ill sort out his anger problems. couple of good fat bowls of green (not food bowls) will sort it all out.

and CL goes on abotu Mr Harleys girl (i presume), yet he's posted pics of his gf...so wouldnt that just leave her out in the open to get flamed to hell??

if clintard reads this? dude, just chill out. theres no need to flip out. just keep on the down-low, and chill.
there's no point in getting your knickers in a twist, over an internet message board. there's no point, and it just detracts from what ppl already think of you. i think you're a good guy, but you just gotta chill out sometimes. take a couple of breaths and re-read what you type before you post...instead of degrading your IQ with every post you make.


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

Viper alarm system would work too


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

JAC said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > > btw, who was that chick in the picture
> ...


My Wife .


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Back on topic.

Don't you have a garage?


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

lol they converted my garage to a downstairs living room before i got the house. I have an outside covered area only. I have a viper pager alarm and it woke me up too late i guess. I got up ran outside in my boxers with my bat...too late though didn't see anyone. my ipod was in my center console suction cupped to something...they grabbed it and it didn't come loose lol....radar detector was chillin on the window still. Only bad thing was the window and they tried to crowbar my cd player out...so i dont think i can play cd's anymore. But the ipod and radio will work so its all good. Im never keeping sh*t in my car anymore though. I just ordered 4 wireless network video cameras and 3 motion sensor lights with 2 halogen bulbs each. My backyard is gonna be in daylight ...but at night...We will see what happens. I know i was stupid for leaving my sh*t in the car but not as stupid as a dumbass robber who tries to steal a deck with a crow bar and doesn't take the ipod or radar detector that are both worth more than the deck each.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Get the shotgun but load it with rubber battons. that will knock him on his ass lol.


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

Sorry to hear. Since I also have to park outside, I always park under the closest streetlight. I would imagine it would bring some attention, then again, if I were to jack someone, I wouldn't do it under lit situations. Get that motion detector asap!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

for the record, im a straight male and my dick is in no guys mouth.
wes


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> for the record, im a straight male and my dick is in no guys mouth.
> wes
> [snapback]1106340[/snapback]​


thats only cause your a beast...


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

you should hookup a mini cam somewhere around where your car is usually parked at night. catch him in the act, and maybe if you can see where he touched your car..pull some finger prints on him.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> ok your Fatness .......What are ya about 5' 1 on a good day ? Dont you have a Bag of Chips to dismantle or something ? Or maybe Get P-Kings dick out of your mouth ? Tell me Down where you are , still putting your boots on the sheep Backward at night to play ? The only one you should be stomping out is the guy who sold you that hat .
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























omfg that has to be the most funniest thing that has came out of craigs mouth...
hey craig let me know when your gonna go out and show this cat we aint no internet badasses....

but leonard that catfish is one hellof a nice catch (im a fisherman myself)


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

yea they used a tire iron to break my window and left it right by the car... dunno if i wanna bother to try to get prints...o well


----------



## stinkyfish (Jan 21, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> ok your Fatness .......What are ya about 5' 1 on a good day ? Dont you have a Bag of Chips to dismantle or something ? Or maybe Get *P-Kings dick* out of your mouth ? Tell me Down where you are , still putting your boots on the sheep Backward at night to play ? The only one you should be stomping out is the guy who sold you that hat .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't P-King dick a chinese dish?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

TC3modena said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > TC3modena said:
> ...


Just shoot them in the back of the head with the paint balls. That'll slow him down, maybe for life.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Next person that comments on clintard_leonard, pking, harley, or any of the off topic posts will be suspended.

BACK ON TOPIC OR NOT AT ALL.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

get a stun tazer.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Susp3nc3 said:


> . I just ordered 4 wireless network video cameras and 3 motion sensor lights with 2 halogen bulbs each. My backyard is gonna be in daylight ...but at night...We will see what happens.
> [snapback]1105742[/snapback]​


honestly even if you get it on tape or atleast a pic of the person the cops wont do sh*t, my car got broken into two weeks after i got it and i used to keep it washed and waxed spotless 24/7. when the cop came to take my police report, two hours after i called them, after being on hold for an hour, i showed him finger prints on my doors and trunk lid, atelst three or four full prints. the cop just laughed and said they dont waste there time taking prints for auto break ins.. i was pissed because who ever broke inot my car has probably broken into a tona of others and might even alrready have a police record, taking the prints off my car is just another charge to keep the bastard locked down even longer if or when they catch him.. or if the douch was on parole it would be a reason to get him off the streets so other people dont get robbed..


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Just shoot them in the back of the head with the paint balls. That'll slow him down, maybe for life.
> [snapback]1106539[/snapback]​


 With all that adrenaline going through the thief's body it's very unlikely that a paintball anywhere will stop him or make him fall down, even at the highest firepower setting. Unless they're frozen, I've never been shot with one of those but it probably hurts a lot.

Just try to sneak up on him next time and take a swing at one of his knees, I guarantee he will be on the ground begging for mercy. You could hit him in the head but I wouldn't want to do jail time or have a dead dude on mi conscience, even if he was a scumbag.


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

Puff said:


> i dont mind the clintard leonard guy. i mean, hes good enough...but he flips out for no reason.
> 
> he needs to come and spend an afternoon toking with Puff, ill sort out his anger problems. couple of good fat bowls of green (not food bowls) will sort it all out.
> 
> ...


100 percent true! Also some members shouldnt be picking on eachother like damn piranhas trying eat for the pass year. Then again the worlds never perfect!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

JAC said:


> b_ack51 said:
> 
> 
> > Just shoot them in the back of the head with the paint balls. That'll slow him down, maybe for life.
> ...


Trust me getting shot in the head will probably hurt with a paintball. I would definately freeze them though, just to make sure.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> Susp3nc3 said:
> 
> 
> > . I just ordered 4 wireless network video cameras and 3 motion sensor lights with 2 halogen bulbs each. My backyard is gonna be in daylight ...but at night...We will see what happens.
> ...


Its true man. As long as people don't steal the entire car cops don't care. We got robbed in our house, cop came 2 hours after the call. Fingerprinted maybe 3 items, didn't give us a form to fill out any other missing items, even accused us of breaking into our own place and stealing from ourselves. We lost over $6000 on this robbery. $6000! I'm pretty sure thats grand theft. Then he left. Its been over a month and still they haven't found a thing. (I knew they wouldn't, but he said they would be looking for it). To them its a small thing, to me its a huge thing. One small crime + another small crime + another small crime + etc. = will/should equal a more fair punishment (longer) for the criminal.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > Susp3nc3 said:
> ...


Man, over the years I've had my parent's house broken into twice, people tried to steal my mom's car SEVEN times - no damn exaggeration - we counted - SEVEN times over 8 years, got my place broken into before I moved in - they stole $7,000 worth of the contractor's tools, got my M3 broken into in broad daylight on a busy corner, stole about $1,000 worth of sh*t b/t cd's, radio face, sunglasses, and another $1,000 of damage and improvements to the security system. F'n thieves should have their hands and their nuts lopped off.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > Susp3nc3 said:
> ...


my friends g35 got stolen and the first thing the cops did was accuse him of doing it with a friend to get insurance $, the cops called all of his freinds and tried to catch one of us lying, there theroy was it is imposible to steal with out a key but he even told him that he let his brother borrow the car and he used the spare and left it in the glove box so when the car was broken into they found the key and stoel the car .. the cops accused him of lying until the day they called and told him the car was found in newark.. of course in newark car teft is so common and the jails are so crowded that it carries about the same penelty as gettting a ticket, so the guy was booked released and hasnt showed up for like three court dates and even if he does show up the chances of getting jail time are very very low because they dont have room in jail for him.. it a flawed system, in pretty much any other town it would be treted like a more serious crime, not to mention the car was stolen in paramus but recoevered in newark so you would think since the crime was commited in paramus he should be brought to paramus court but i guess its the town you are caught in..

either way its BS..


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

sccavee said:


> Don't you have a garage?
> [snapback]1105699[/snapback]​


That's what I was gonna ask too.

Honestly, you can't really buy a nice car without a garage because it's gonna happen over and over again. I'd either sell the car or move into a place with a garage.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

another semi related story that was crazy, when i lived in texas my friends where hanging out on there balcony like 5th floor apartment and saw someone sneaking around the parking garage by his car. so one guy stays on the deck to watch and two others run down to see what this guy was doing. so they get downsiars and they guy was trying to break in to his car and they run over and start fighting with him, pretty much kicking the sh*t out of him. then this van puls up out of no where and the scumbag struggles free and gets in the van so my friends get ing the car and start chasing the van, they get on teh high way and are following the van with the cops on the phone and the van swerves three lanes and smashs into my friends car crushing ti up against the guard rail and giveing them a flat not to mention wrecking every panel on the car almost totaling it..

that was crazy, sometimes your better off just letting the car go, its not worth getting really f--ked up over a car that can replaced..


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> another semi related story that was crazy, when i lived in texas my friends where hanging out on there balcony like 5th floor apartment and saw someone sneaking around the parking garage by his car. so one guy stays on the deck to watch and two others run down to see what this guy was doing. so they get downsiars and they guy was trying to break in to his car and they run over and start fighting with him, pretty much kicking the sh*t out of him. then this van puls up out of no where and the scumbag struggles free and gets in the van so my friends get ing the car and start chasing the van, they get on teh high way and are following the van with the cops on the phone and the van swerves three lanes and smashs into my friends car crushing ti up against the guard rail and giveing them a flat not to mention wrecking every panel on the car almost totaling it..
> 
> that was crazy, sometimes your better off just letting the car go, its not worth getting really f--ked up over a car that can replaced..
> [snapback]1110082[/snapback]​


Wow, that's crazy!! Def not worth it


----------

